# The following plug-in is unresponsive: shockwave flash



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Almost 3 times a day now i get this error message on google chrome and have to restart my computer or nothing that uses videos or sometimes even images wont work. It also doesnt just effect the videos on the internet it stops every video on my computer from working. does anyone know a fix.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try uninstalling Shockwave Flash from your system, then download a new copy and install it.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

I've done that and haven't had any problems yet so thankyou


----------

